# Droid Razr Line At Verizon Wireless



## kbucksot

Took this picture at the biggest launch event for verizon wireless history.


----------



## millersss

Haha looks like you were first. Your so lucky lol


----------



## kbucksot

Nope the only one for this failure of a phone


----------



## sircrazy

Why is an apple employee going to buy a razr?


----------



## eXorcist

jkbucksot said:


> Nope the only one for this failure of a phone


!
Where r all the people???? Oh wait they all bought 4s and bionic. Pahaaha. Rzr... my friend works for a major verizon outlet in ny.. said they sold 1 since 11:11 launch. Two hours ago.. rofl

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kbucksot

eXorcist said:


> !
> Where r all the people???? Oh wait they all bought 4s and bionic. Pahaaha. Rzr... my friend works for a major verizon outlet in ny.. said they sold 1 since 11:11 launch. Two hours ago.. rofl
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


And or waiting on the Galaxy Nexus....which I am, fail to Verizon Wireless


----------



## eXorcist

jkbucksot said:


> And or waiting on the Galaxy Nexus....which I am, fail to Verizon Wireless


Agreed. nexus is guna be beast! But im not trading my bionic with slightly less power n screen..(unlocked bootloader is enticing...but big red has yet to decide that...) when quad cores are right around the corner. Why spend the cash. Bionics power is amazing.. its the software holding it back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zachart96

jkbucksot said:


> Took this picture at the biggest launch event for verizon wireless history.


Hey dude thats a picture from the Iphone4 release and here's youre link from this pages code(gotta love chrome) for proof.. btw i bought the razr today for fun and it's pretty badass
http://www.intomobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/verizon-iphone-4-apple-store-line.jpg


----------



## zachart96

sircrazy said:


> Why is an apple employee going to buy a razr?


he's not the OP isn't honest, trying to troll the razr forum and ruin rootz


----------



## kbucksot

zachart96 said:


> Hey dude thats a picture from the Iphone4 release and here's youre link from this pages code(gotta love chrome) for proof.. btw i bought the razr today for fun and it's pretty badass
> http://www.intomobil...-store-line.jpg


wow you figured it out, it was a joke in the first place, and if you can consider it trolling, but there isn't anyone to troll...........besides yourself for buying this phone instead of the Droid Charge


----------



## zachart96

jkbucksot said:


> wow you figured it out, it was a joke in the first place, and if you can consider it trolling, but there isn't anyone to troll...........besides yourself for buying this phone instead of the Droid Charge


Are you kidding me? i was in line behind 8 people at 9am at bestbuy, the verizon store right around the corner had a line twice as long. If you had a charge you would see all of my post in the charge forums and the many other forums for the android phones i've owned which will also include the gnex. the charge was probably the worst phone for its release date i have ever owned considering it was basically a galaxy s with an lte radio using the same crappy rfs file system.


----------



## zachart96

jkbucksot said:


> wow you figured it out, it was a joke in the first place, and if you can consider it trolling, but there isn't anyone to troll...........besides yourself for buying this phone instead of the Droid Charge


going out of your way to make a joke(i doubt you actually were) in a forum for a phone you don't even own is trolling, pretty much the exact definition of it


----------



## b16

I am sorry but that was hilarious for a moment. Okay, okay, stay on topic. No need to flame anyone.


----------



## kbucksot

zachart96 said:


> going out of your way to make a joke(i doubt you actually were) in a forum for a phone you don't even own is trolling, pretty much the exact definition of it


Cry me a f**king river holy shit. If you like your razr good for you. I can't share my opinion with hands on the device and if not than anyone who has ever done a review should be discredited and not taken serious because as you put it, "we are trolling because we don't even own the device."


----------



## zachart96

jkbucksot said:


> And or waiting on the Galaxy Nexus....which I am, fail to Verizon Wireless


this is your review? just quit replying you look like a fool


----------



## bond32

The phone is pretty amazing. If you think otherwise then that's your opinion. Nothing the nexus has is any better to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812

zachart96 said:


> going out of your way to make a joke(i doubt you actually were) in a forum for a phone you don't even own is trolling, pretty much the exact definition of it


so i take it that you are calling everyone of us that constantly check on the nexus page trolls? and that since we have the sence to read up on a phone before we rush right out and buy one makes it even worse. hmmm. thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## scooby0u812

jkbucksot said:


> Took this picture at the biggest launch event for verizon wireless history.


iphone trolling . hmmmmm.


----------



## zachart96

scoop0u812 said:


> so i take it that you are calling everyone of us that constantly check on the nexus page trolls? and that since we have the sence to read up on a phone before we rush right out and buy one makes it even worse. hmmm. thanks for the knowledge.


sense, cents, since. those are your options, ONLY OPTIONS.
next to address your statement... are you over in the g nex forums starting threads like this? if so, then yes i will be calling you and those you spoke for trolls.


----------



## ro6666lt

wow... this has the opportunity to go nowhere. thread closed.


----------

